# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  مجادعات شعرية (منقولة من صفحة الزعيم السودانى (المريخ) بالفيس بوك )

## musab aljak

*حسكو يوسف 
قبل الآن أنا وين لاقيتك؟ حسة عافية وراحه بـــال
أتمنيتـك وأستنيتـك رغم البين والأمد الطـــال
من وين جيتي؟ ولي وين ماشه؟ قبل أزيك وكيف الحـــال
قبال ماتملي مدارك عقلي وتدخلي باب الخاطرة ســـؤال
تطلعي من أفكاري قصيدة وتندي أشواق عبر الأجيـــال
وتروي فصول أيامن ضاعت وسر الريدةالما بنقـــال
*

----------


## musab aljak

*محمد ودالعبيد
 القول والشعر والغافيه نحنا ملوكه
والزين والضرير والحفله والدلوكه
الادوك وصفنا علي السعد دلوكه
مريخاب ملوك الهيبه والمبروكه 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*Mazin Mutasim
 نحنا اسيادها فووووق مع النجوم تلقانا 
نحنا وقت نهيج تحلف تقول بركانها
العجب العجيب يشعل كمان نيرانها 
و قت الحارة ديك وصيف منو البرجااااناا
*

----------


## musab aljak

*عمر روبينهو 
نحن الصفوة لابنعاف لابنتهدد لابنخاف لابنكل لابنمل
نحن لو إتكلمنا نقول
كلام حقاني لو لعبنا 
نخط الكفرفي مكانو
ولوشجعناتشجيعنامكسيكيهو
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الزعيم السوداني ( المريخ ) 
مريخاب نفتخر بي ريدنا ليك يازعيم
مابنرضي الملامة لابنرضي فيك الضيم
مافينا العوير لازول زميم ودميم
*

----------


## musab aljak

*محمد ودالعبيد 
نحنا اسياده وفوق للثرياء مقامنا
ومريخاب عزار وينو البقيف قدامنا
العجب العجيب وساكواها حلي ايامنا
صداره نقاط وهدافين وعاليا ارقامنا
*

----------


## musab aljak

*Mamoun Amin
 يا مريخنا يا غالي هواك دايمآ علي بالي
معاك تتجمل الايام وفي قربك يزداد وصالي
لقيتك جنبي في الاحزان بقيت أفراحي واشواقي
ولونك زي شعاع النور يضوي سماي في عمق الليالي
*

----------


## musab aljak

*Mazin Mutasim
 مريخ النجوووم في قلبي مرفووع عالي 
مغلوب ولا غالب بكون معاك طوالي
عشانك يازعيم روحي فداك يا غالي 
و ما تكتر عليك يا الديمة سارر بالي
*

----------


## musab aljak

*عمر عثمان 
مريخنا العظيم مريخنا سمح الفال
انت الذعيم مريخ والباقى كلو هلال
تلاقى الترجى او كان هو ختى ريال
 كلو عندك واحد وموعدنا فى الابطال

*

----------


## musab aljak

*الزعيم السوداني ( المريخ ) 
مريخنا العظيم سيد كورة في السودان
استادو الفخيم في بقعة امدرمان
 باقي مناراة زاهية وفي العرضة داك عنوان
*

----------


## musab aljak

*محمد ودالعبيد 
باكر يامانديلا نفرح وتزيد البهجه
المريخ سكن جوه القلب والمهجه
باسكال الحريف الديمه رايد بهحه
سمحه خصالو زين الطباع واللهجه
*

----------


## musab aljak

*محمد ودالعبيد 
حبك يازعيم جوانا ماإتبدل 
وكان غالب او مغلوب دايما في نظرنا الاول 
تاريخك نظيف يسلم رعيلنا الاول
كاس الدهب عن غيرنا مابتتجول
*

----------


## musab aljak

*مانديلاكأس الكؤوس
 ودالعبيد عشان الفرحة 
بكرة تكون مكتملة
بي فوز الزعيم الأحلى
نفرح بي بالعلامة المكتملة
والمابعرف يقول كلمة
من الفرحة بتم الجملة
*

----------


## musab aljak

*Mazin Mutasim من الحضري جانا الجماعة اشتغلو 
و في الشكاوي بدينا وهم جد افتعلو 
*************************
و دفاعنا الصعب الدفاع الناري
باسكال العجيب  معاهو جنبو سفاري 
و نجم الدين يمين و مصعب معاهو يساري 
****************************
كان شفتو الوسط تحلف تقول دا خرافي 
ما فيه العجب ملك القلوب الصافي 
والباشا و شغيل و قلق و جنبه الدافي 
****************************
و حكاية الهجوم و الله ما بننساها 
كلتشي الصعب الشبكتهم قداها 
و طمبل هنو راجي و الجديد ساكواها 
***************************
مريخ الزعامة الليلة انجز بدري
والضرب اشتغل من الهليل الفقري 
كيف ما يغلبهم ما تيمنا ماسكو البدري

*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله يا مصعب صفحة الزعيم من اجمل صفحات المريخ في الفيس بوك لانك و بقيت ادمن الصفحة مميزين للاخر و مجادعاتكم عجييييييييييييييييبه يا قلب
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*ود الحربي 
 أبت نفسي إلا وان اشارك معقوله في زول بحب المريخ أكثر مني٠٠بس زول يضحك مافي٠٠٠
عشان بحبك يامريخ لازم أكون شاعر
ساعدني بالإلهام وللقافيه خليك فاكر
ده تحدي وحبيبك لابعرف لا مامذاكر
عشقي ليك أقوي من عشق حبي مشاعر
*

----------


## عجبكو

*وعشان صفحة منبر مريخاب اونلاين ما لحقة صفحتكم لسه لحداثتها لكن برضو حرَم نجدع ليك حاجة 

Amro Mub‎
سأبقى مريخابي حتى ألبس الأبيض تحت التراب
لـولا خـوفـي مـن الـرحـمـن وخـوفـي مـن الـنـيـران
...لـجـعـلـت حـب المريخ سـادس أركـان الايـمان
اقـــولـهـا بـكـل اقـتـنـاع .. عـرض .. وطـول .. وارتـفـاع
هـذا صوتي حتى موتي .. مريخابي حتى النخاع
..
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*عمر عثمان مين غيرنا جاب الكاس
اهدى الفرح للناس
وغيرنا لسه غلابه
يادوب يختو الساس
مريخنا نحن عظيم
فخر البلد ياناس
عجبنا نحن كبير
ختى الهدف بمقاس
لو ماكنت مريخابى
اخير تكوس لك اساس

*

----------


## musab aljak

*الهز يمه رجال..نحن في المريخ دوما
جمال الروح والاخلاق فينا
وتاريخ...وللسودان فخر  ونحن الصدق نحن الاعظمينا
ولون الدم.. نحن الخير حقا
وللتاريخ نحن الصانعينا
ونحن إذا تكلمنا كلاما
يخر لنا بغاث القوم دوما سامعينا
ونحن شجاعه ...والخير فينا
وللأفراح نحن الجالبينا
فأين هلالكم يامن وصمتم..بجهل الفكر والاخلاق ديما
هلال ناقص لاخير فيه بلاتاريخ يحيا في السديما
وليس سوي انعكاس لبعض ضوء
علي قمر كئيب لايبينا

*

----------


## musab aljak

*محمد ودالعبيد 
مخاطبا الهلالاب
المريخ زعيم والله فوق لي راسكم
وساكواها الحريف قبل عليكم وداسكم
مالكين الدهب نضحك عليهوا نحاسكم
 وكداره العجب والله أخير من كاسكم
*

----------


## musab aljak

*Mohammed Elkanzi 
مريخنا نار وشرار
 مريخنا نور وجلال 
مريخنا هيبه فخار
 لعيبتو اسود ساعه الحار
 تخطف في الفرق عادماها طافي النار  
*

----------


## musab aljak

*عبيد العشوبابي
 لو  قلتو العشق بلقاه ماهو كفايه _ 
ولو قلتو الجمال في الحسن كان ايه_ 
يعكس في  البريق تحلف تقول في مرايه _
 من اقدم كؤوس وحتي المرشحه جايه _
 ساطع دوام  ماها التغيب مضاريه _
*

----------


## musab aljak

*Amro Elawad 

جيتو للعب وبراكم جبتوا السيره
مريخنا الزعيم كاساتوا ديمه كبيره
قائدنا العجب اقوانو ديمه خطيره 
وان صح الكلام عجبنا حلب الطيره
*

----------


## musab aljak

*Shkhs Bess 

المريخ شموخ فوق للتريا مكانو *
 المريخ هرم مابتنهدم أركانو *
 المريخ يمين عزة جميع أقرانو *
 بي موية الدهب سطر حروف سودانو
*

----------


## musab aljak

*Shkhs Bess 

في  لونو الجمال مامخفي دايما ظاهر *
 الأحمر خطر أوعك بعيد ماتغامر *
 ولو شفت  الصفار بهجة وسرور للناظر *
 تهواه القلوب وغنالو مليون شاعر
*

----------


## musab aljak

*خالد صديق

 يا اخوانا الكلام سمح جميل في مكانو .. 
والشايفو  الهليل رافع كتير قرانو .. 
ولازم نمشي ليه ونوريه حقيقة شانو  
*

----------


## عجبكو

*هاكم من صفحة المنبر تاني 

Abumidun Abdelmageed‎
مريخنا ياوطن العظام مريخنا يانبع الادب ..
مريخنا ياهبة الكريم سبحان ربنا من وهب . .
فيك الجمال فيك النضار فيك العجب. . .
اه ياعجب ياغالي واغلي من الدهب . . .
شوفوا العجب والنجمة فوق صدر العجب 
 شوفوا العجب والباص بيطلع من عجب . . . باختصار شوفة العجب تجلي النظر وتزيل هموم الدنيا والخوف والتعب . . .
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*هذه احدى ابداعات اعضاء الزعيم السودانى (المريخ) بالفيس بوك


*

----------


## عجبكو

*تاني من صفحة المنبر 

الاخطبوط الاسمر
خيرتك فاختار 

اني خيرتك فاختار .. ما بين الصفوة او تقعد محتار .. 
اختار الصفوة او اللا صفوة .. اختار واحد من اثنين وجبنُ الا تختار ..
اختار زعيمٌ يضرب من غير هوادة .. او هلالُ مُصابٌ بدوار
...
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اخر مشاركة الشعر في الصفحة 

الاخطبوط الاسمر
كالعاااااااادة .. جلوس امام التلفاز بالكوم .. .. من انصار المواسير ناس فلكس وسادوم ..ولما الزعيم يطلق نجومو وكل وااحد يصبح مرجوم .. تلقي الصباح ناس اخونا قسوم .. جري شديد علي الاتحاد والتحكيم خاتين اللوم .. ونسوا المساكين انو هم كانوا في الصف يوم السكوهة ال لي كل الناس معلوم



منبر مريخاب اونلاين 


هههههههههه والله يا اخطبوط انت زول مهضوم و واصل واوع تريح ناس المرحوم هي اقصد الناس الاخدو السكوهه و المعلوم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

هذه احدى ابداعات اعضاء الزعيم السودانى (المريخ) بالفيس بوك







والله هم صفوة مميزون جدا و نتقدم بالشكر لهم جميعا و خصوصا ادمن الصفحة لما ظلو يقدموه لسودان المريخ و الي الامام :a030:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*وننتهز الفرصة و نشكر صفحة الزعيم و اتمني الجميع ينضموا ليها وهي و صفحة كارهي الهلال وقفوا من صفحة المنبر في البدايات و ما زالو مع الصفحة عن طريق عمل اعلانات لها شكرا صفحة الزعيم و شكرا ادمن الصفحة مصعب الجاك 

ده اعلان عملو لي صفحة المنبر قبال ساعة بس 




ود رابط صفحة الزعيم 

http://www.facebook.com/merrikh.alsudan


و نكرر شكرنا لصفحة الزعيم و نطالب جميع الاعضاء بالانضمام لها
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*كدي خلينا نديكم واحدة كده ارتجالية ونشوف حاتجي كيف


مريخنا الجميل جمع كل الفنون بجدارة  
دائما في العلا وكمان في الدوري احلى صدارة  
فيهو الحضري حارس شبكته بشطارة  
وفيهو القلق كتال كلاب وشوتة شرارة 
فيهو العجب الملك العلم الناس المهارة 

************************ 
وفيهو سفاري الجسور في الدفاع سداها 
وكمان في الهجوم هنو وطمبل وساكواها

************************* 
اوعك تمش للنص ده خطير وشافي 
فيهو الشغيل والباشا وكمان الدافي 

*********************** 

وفي الاطراف سرعة ومهارة ماشاء الله من العين  
مصعب عمر والخطير كمان نجم الدين 

************************* 

لكم التحية اينما كنتم في الفيس بوك او المنبر  
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

كدي خلينا نديكم واحدة كده ارتجالية ونشوف حاتجي كيف


مريخنا الجميل جمع كل الفنون بجدارة  
دائما في العلا وكمان في الدوري احلى صدارة  
فيهو الحضري حارس شبكته بشطارة  
وفيهو القلق كتال كلاب وشوتة شرارة 
فيهو العجب الملك العلم الناس المهارة 

************************ 
وفيهو سفاري الجسور في الدفاع سداها 
وكمان في الهجوم هنو وطمبل وساكواها

************************* 
اوعك تمش للنص ده خطير وشافي 
فيهو الشغيل والباشا وكمان الدافي 

*********************** 

وفي الاطراف سرعة ومهارة ماشاء الله من العين  
مصعب عمر والخطير كمان نجم الدين 

************************* 

لكم التحية اينما كنتم في الفيس بوك او المنبر  





مافي كلام يا نادر :1 (4):
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادرالداني
					

كدي خلينا نديكم واحدة كده ارتجالية ونشوف حاتجي كيف


مريخنا الجميل جمع كل الفنون بجدارة  
دائما في العلا وكمان في الدوري احلى صدارة  
فيهو الحضري حارس شبكته بشطارة  
وفيهو القلق كتال كلاب وشوتة شرارة 
فيهو العجب الملك العلم الناس المهارة 

************************ 
وفيهو سفاري الجسور في الدفاع سداها 
وكمان في الهجوم هنو وطمبل وساكواها

************************* 
اوعك تمش للنص ده خطير وشافي 
فيهو الشغيل والباشا وكمان الدافي 

*********************** 

وفي الاطراف سرعة ومهارة ماشاء الله من العين  
مصعب عمر والخطير كمان نجم الدين 

************************* 

لكم التحية اينما كنتم في الفيس بوك او المنبر  




 مبدع دوما كما عهدناك صديقى نادر
*

----------


## ابوبرآءة

*انا لست بشاعر لكن اعجابى بهدف سكواها فى مرمى الصفراب قادنى ان اكتب هذه الرباعية 

النجمة العظيمة ما بيخيب محرها
جندلت الهلال وكل الفرق عارفاها
الولد الجديد الاسمو قال سكواها 
فى الزمن البديل جوة الشبك ختاها
*

----------

